
Scientists connect the brains of 3 people, enable thought sharing - vikingo9
https://www.sciencealert.com/brain-to-brain-mind-connection-lets-three-people-share-thoughts
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18138116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18138116)

